# Hyde came home today



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So finally after last weeks crazy stuff my Dad went and picked up Hyde. He is so super friendly and is just going to be a great boy  Here's some pics out in front of the house. 

Here he is giving Ryan hugs through the window










Can I come out now?










My Dad and his new boy 




























Big boy with my son 










I'm so glad he got this boy he was a day away from being PTS. He is so sweet and was very gentle taking treats from the boy. Were having a happy gotcha day BBQ this weekend so I'll make sure to take more pics. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

A very pretty boy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks I just fell in love with this boy is is so sweet and mild mannered


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhh my gosh, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I know right I wanted to keep him


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats on bringing him home & saving a life! Such a sweet looking dog - Your dad looks cool btw


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL thanks my Dad is totally cool he's in a band and he loves pit bulls!! 
We're totally a pit family


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LOL thanks my Dad is totally cool he's in a band and he loves pit bulls!!
> We're totally a pit family


YW What kind of band is he in (of course the pb loving part makes him double rad)? My dad has a rotty named Beau, still haven't met mister Beau yet but am looking forward to it this October. My Aunt's getting married 10-10-10


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

His band does the Old school southern rock stuff like Lynyrd Skynyrd style


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> His band does the Old school southern rock stuff like Lynyrd Skynyrd style


Awesome


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

oh yea he's the best


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i jus love lookin at that boy. handsome. hows ur dads chick?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Handsome Boy!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

He's gorgeous.
I don't know about anyone else but with the white we tend to see only the light brown,
That darker brown is so pretty


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> i jus love lookin at that boy. handsome. hows ur dads chick?


She's doing great he had her surgery and all is well 


american_pit13 said:


> Handsome Boy!


Thanks my Dad already loves the  outta that boy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> He's gorgeous.
> I don't know about anyone else but with the white we tend to see only the light brown,
> That darker brown is so pretty


 yea he's really pretty and such a good boy


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally loll ........ he is a good looking boy and you dad looks pleased!

I'm glad shes doing better after the surgery, that was just insane!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Great looking for sure. He looks like he'll be very happy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Finally loll ........ he is a good looking boy and you dad looks pleased!
> 
> I'm glad shes doing better after the surgery, that was just insane!


I know right it's about time  He's so happy with him, he lost his 13 year old girl last year so it was time for a new dog and this boy stole his heart 
Yea she's doing great thank you. 


Rudy4747 said:


> Great looking for sure. He looks like he'll be very happy.


Oh yea he hasn't been in a yard in a long time so he was just a super happy boy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Krystal, he really is a gorgeous boy, please give him tons of sugars from me, if anyone knows me they know I LOVE red dogs and he is gorgeous,

Your dad sure does look happy, tel him thank you for adopting or rescuing or just giving this guy a home


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG Krystal!! I'm glad everything finally fell through for that boy!! Tell your dad big props for adopting a shelter dog!! Glad your step-mom is doing much better! Hyde looks so happy! Looks great with your son, too! Did he by any chance get his name from That 70's Show? I instantly thought of that show when I saw his name!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG Krystal, he really is a gorgeous boy, please give him tons of sugars from me, if anyone knows me they know I LOVE red dogs and he is gorgeous,
> 
> Your dad sure does look happy, tel him thank you for adopting or rescuing or just giving this guy a home


Oh I will make sure to give him lots of kisses  My dad is so so happy with him he's a really good boy 


ThaLadyPit said:


> OMG Krystal!! I'm glad everything finally fell through for that boy!! Tell your dad big props for adopting a shelter dog!! Glad your step-mom is doing much better! Hyde looks so happy! Looks great with your son, too! Did he by any chance get his name from That 70's Show? I instantly thought of that show when I saw his name!!


I glad it all worked out too. That's exactly where he got his name lol :woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

handsome boy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's so sweet too I just don't understand why any one would let this dog go he is so smart and mild mannered  That's ok cause he has a forever home and will be loved for the rest of his life now


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ok.. your son is so cute! and Hyde is beautiful! Im so glad he got adopted!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

wow hes so handsome! i love those eyes!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks I have the cutest boy outta all my friends 
Hyde was very very lucky but I'm really glad he got this second chance with my dad. I know he;s in good hands and will be taken case of  He wasn't going to get another dog cause he lost his 13 year old last year and he was devistated. She was a great dog and he kept saying he was never getting another dog again but when he saw Hyde it was a different story. I know he will love this dog as much as the last one he's so smart and special.


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

nice looking dog and in great shape.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I love to hear when these dogs get adopted, he looks so happy and he is a handsome boy.


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

oh he is such a cutie! and so is ur son!


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

he is a nice looking boy! 

good luck with him


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just wanted to bump this for an update. He is doing great and loves his new home. He is setteling really really well. Since he has been home he has mellowed out and they found out he knows all kinds of tricks like sit, down, roll over, speak. He never really responded to the name Hyde so they were going to rename him and he kinda picked one for himself  They were watching My name is Earl and some one was yelling and he gave my dad this look like I swear it wasn't me lol. So they have been calling him Earl and he responds to it  I will be getting more pics to post soon


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

very handsome !!! he looks like BittersweetEmbrace's latest masterpiece. You shoud ask her to make a few changes and throw his name in there ! 







He's incredibly handsome, cant believe he was so close the the other side! Nice work girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww that's cute


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe great story! Happy to hear an deserving dog got a new home


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's so awesome they love him so much and I do too. Their having a name tag made for him that says My Name Is Earl LMAO


----------

